# owning land in the Sinai



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A series of recent changes in the regulation of land and property ownership in Sinai are said to protect national security, but to the foreign residents and dual nationals of the area, the changes are disconcerting and potentially economically damaging.

It all started with Law 14 and its implementing statute, which were published last year in the Official Gazette in January and September, respectively. The law restricts land and property ownership in the area to Egyptians who hold no other nationality, and who are born to Egyptian parents.

Ownership for legal entities is limited to corporations whose capital is wholly owned by Egyptians under the law. The law further restricts usufruct rights to 30 years, extendable to a maximum of 50 years if approved by the authorities, for foreigners.


New ownership regulations in Sinai are worrying for many | Egypt Independent


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

There is a special facebook group for this problem: ownership rights in Sinai


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

1 1/2 year ago I nearly bought in Sinai, but pulled out at the last moment.

I cannot tell you how relieved I am today!

Egypt has of course every right to pass any law they want....and I have every right NOT to invest in a country which in effect gives me no security on my investment. 

Just saying..


----------

